# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ایجاد سایت با قابلیت پشتیبانی از پلاگین و تم

## chahvarz110

سلام دوستان خوبم. من دارم یه فروشگاه طراحی میکنم و قسمت اعظم کار رو انجام دادم. الان به فکرم رسیده که برنامه رو به صورتی بنویسم که قابلیت پشتیبانی از تم و پلاگین هم داشته باشه.کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟ یه چیزی تو مایه های وردپرس یا جوملا یا دروپال و ... که کاربر بتونه تم یا پلاگین دلخواه خودش رو بنویسه و به فروشگاههای دیگه که همین سیستم رو دارن بده. امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم. با تشکر از مدیریت سایت

----------


## chahvarz110

> سلام دوستان خوبم. من دارم یه فروشگاه طراحی میکنم و قسمت اعظم کار رو انجام دادم. الان به فکرم رسیده که برنامه رو به صورتی بنویسم که قابلیت پشتیبانی از تم و پلاگین هم داشته باشه.کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ از کجا شروع کنم؟ یه چیزی تو مایه های وردپرس یا جوملا یا دروپال و ... که کاربر بتونه تم یا پلاگین دلخواه خودش رو بنویسه و به فروشگاههای دیگه که همین سیستم رو دارن بده. امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم. با تشکر از مدیریت سایت


دست همگی درد نکنه.یکی نبود که بتونه کمک کنه؟ حرفی؟ صحبتی؟ کدی؟ مرجعی؟ دست همه برنامه نویسا درد نکنه

----------

